
Show HN: ZF Grants – Grants and Community Funding in $ZEC - dternyak
The Zcash Foundation’s new platform for grants and community funding, ZF Grants, is open for proposals! The Foundation plans to dispense the Zcash equivalent of $500,000 through ZF Grants in 2019.<p>As one of the contributors to this project, I&#x27;m super interested in hearing what the community here thinks.<p>You can learn more about ZF Grants at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;grants.zfnd.org&#x2F; and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zfnd.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;zf-grants-is-ready&#x2F;<p>Happy to field any questions about the platform :)
======
dternyak
Since HN won't allow links in the text field of a submission, I'll re-paste
them here for convenience:

[https://grants.zfnd.org/](https://grants.zfnd.org/)

[https://www.zfnd.org/blog/zf-grants-is-ready/](https://www.zfnd.org/blog/zf-
grants-is-ready/)

